# can I sync two catalogs?



## jamesxd (Apr 10, 2017)

I have a default catalog in one machine which is synced with my mobile devices (cell phone) through the cloud . But my other catalog on my laptop won't be synced or could not see the shared collections. I searched solution before and it seems I have to close the other one in order to 'register' the catalog on my laptop. Any idea?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 11, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.  You have discovered the Achilles heel of Lightroom Mobile.   Adobe was very short sited to exclude Mobile laptops running a robust OS from the LR Mobile app.   Lightroom Mobile runs only on Android or iOS devices. There can only be one catalog (at a time) that can be sync'd to LR Mobile   Adobe needs to develop a Lightroom Mobile app for Windows or MacOS.  If that were possible then you could  sync a LR Mobil app running on your laptop with LRMobile collections in your Master Catalog.   
The only workable solution is to use Lightroom for the Web in your laptop browser to have the same access to the images that are in LR Mobile sync collections on your master catalog.


----------



## jamesxd (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks Cletus for the information. I wonder if we could suggest adobe to modify the shared collection to be accessable or available across the catalogs.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 12, 2017)

jamesxd said:


> Thanks Cletus for the information. I wonder if we could suggest adobe to modify the shared collection to be accessable or available across the catalogs.



Do you really think you're the first person to ask this? Lightroom mobile: Multiple catalog syncing | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## jamesxd (Apr 18, 2017)

LOL .... How many more votes do we need in order to change the request to be a new feature???

I am thinking this would be a very important feature and has many benefits. And technically, as a programmer, I don't think it is that hard to realize.


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 18, 2017)

jamesxd said:


> LOL .... How many more votes do we need in order to change the request to be a new feature???
> 
> I am thinking this would be a very important feature and has many benefits. And technically, as a programmer, I don't think it is that hard to realize.


Rikk,

Does this mean it's time for me to do another Top Ten list, this time for most wanted new or enhanced features?

Phil Burton


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 18, 2017)

Time would be much better spent adding your vote to existing feature requests at the link above...

That said, I won't stop you.


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 19, 2017)

RikkFlohr said:


> Time would be much better spent adding your vote to existing feature requests at the link above...
> 
> That said, I won't stop you.


Rikk,

I'm not a Don Quixote.  I've done additions to the existing feature requests and will continue to do so.  However, I would like to see some sort of Adobe response, other than Sphinx-like silence.

Phil


----------



## Selondon (Apr 20, 2017)

Coming from an Adobe Revel background (pretty much LR Mobile's predecessor), in there you could have multiple Collaborative Libraries, so Adobe have a similar Cloud Based technology and have used it.

How this would work with LR Desktop is the hard bit I imagine.


----------



## rob211 (May 14, 2017)

Look at Mylio. It can do such synchs now, and if you use the image itself to transfer around data (like adjustments, metadata) then you don't need to synch the Lr catalog itself. And it's WAY faster than Lr Mobile.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (May 18, 2017)

RikkFlohr said:


> Time would be much better spent adding your vote to existing feature requests at the link above...


Only 55 votes?


----------

